# Specialty shows



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm not sure about the first bit, but 'variety' refers to the toy/mini/standard bit I think, so best of all the minis would be called the best of variety, same for toys and standards??


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I know in a regular show "variety" refers to the specials. Best of variety would be the winner of the specials that go onto compete for breed.


----------

